# Suche Bedienungsanleitung Johnson 8 PS



## Steinbeißer53 (25. Juni 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mir einen gebrauchten 8 PS Johnson Motor, Baujahr 1993, gekauft. Leider fehlt die Bedienungsanleitung. Hat jemand von Euch so etwas noch liegen, vielleicht auch in Kopie?

Gruß Steinbeißer 53


----------



## HerrHamster (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Suche Bedienungsanleitung Johnson 8 PS*

Ich glaube ohne Typenbezeichnung wird das sicherlich nicht leichter!


----------



## Ted (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Suche Bedienungsanleitung Johnson 8 PS*

Schick mir mal ne pn mit deiner e-mail adresse. Dann bekommste alles was du bruachst...
was ist denn dein problem?


----------



## Steinbeißer53 (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Suche Bedienungsanleitung Johnson 8 PS*

So, nochmal ein Versuch: 

Suche immer noch eine Bedienungsanleitung für meinen Johnson 8 PS, Baujahr 1993, Schaltung an der Stirnseite, Modelnr.: J8RETB, Seriennr. B08971241. Auf englisch und französisch habe ich eine bei Ebay ersteigert. Hilft schon. Wäre jedoch schön, auch eine auf Deutsch zu haben. In Fotokopie wäre auch gut. Danke im Voraus!

Gruß Steinbeißer53

PS.: Hallo Ted, meine PN angekommen?


----------



## Steinbeißer53 (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: Suche Bedienungsanleitung Johnson 8 PS*

Noch mal nach vorn, mWas ist mit Deinem Angebot Ted?


----------



## ulf (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Suche Bedienungsanleitung Johnson 8 PS*

Hallo

Hast Du schon mal bei Wassersport Kellermann http://www.wassersport-kellermann.de/ angefragt ?

Gruß Ulf


----------



## Ted (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Suche Bedienungsanleitung Johnson 8 PS*

Sorry für die späte rückmeldung! Ich habe auch alles nur auf englisch. Aber wende Dich doch mal an die Leute vom boote-forum. Die können dir bestimmt weiterhelfen...


----------

